# What Questions To Ask, Good Breeder!?



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

So, I am looking a for a future German Shepherd Dog breeder. I might get another German Shepherd Dog when Riley is older. She's 8 months now, but I want her trained first before bringing in a new addition. Well I found this breeder, and they seem to be reputable breeders, but can you click the site link below?


M&M Quality Shepherds - Our Home Page


What questions should I ask them?


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Are you looking for just a companion? Their website is a little bit iffy for me to read, links are set up weird and I don't see a whole lot of information about their dogs/their training... wouldn't be my first choice simply because of that, but I'm no professional. I'd ask about the individual dogs, if they train/work any of them, temperaments of them, if they stand behind their dogs in case of genetic defects (and how they determine so), how they match their dogs with potential owners, and what they expect out of each litter.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Not impressed...it appears they do not work any of their dogs themselves. The only one that is titled was trained and titled by someone else (per their own admission). They mostly rely on the relatives in the pedigree, not anything their dogs have done.

There are definitely better breeders out there.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

I want a companion with sound temperament, I want a lot of drive, but not a butt load to where it's out of control. I just want an amazing companion!! I want to do sports like Agillity, Disc, Dock Diving, Schutzhund, Rally-O, Obedience, and any other dog sport out there!!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

They've got some very nice looking dogs that appear to be closely descended from some other very nice dogs. IF you're interested in them, visit the breeder & see them up close. I'd also recommend that you ask Cliff's opinion about the lines/parentage of the breeding stock. He doesn't know everything (at least that's what HE claims) but he comes spittin close, IMO, especially when it's evaluating pedigrees.

I'd suggest a pm so he can go into more detail with you about what he likes &/or doesn't like & why.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Okay I'll pm him. Stupid question, but which Cliff?




RubyTuesday said:


> They've got some very nice looking dogs that appear to be closely descended from some other very nice dogs. IF you're interested in them, visit the breeder & see them up close. I'd also recommend that you ask Cliff's opinion about the lines/parentage of the breeding stock. He doesn't know everything (at least that's what HE claims) but he comes spittin close, IMO, especially when it's evaluating pedigrees.
> 
> I'd suggest a pm so he can go into more detail with you about what he likes &/or doesn't like & why.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Not impressed. The only one I'd take a pup out of would be the imported bitch that someone else titled, and I'd want her bred to something other than what they have there. Not saying you couldn't luck out and get a nice pup from what they've got, but I'd rather spend my money on a pup with titled parents on both sides and from a breeder that wants that as well.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

I want my pup to come from a good breeder, and amazing dogs'. Can anyone give me some websites to look at? Should I go ahead and email this breeder some questions?



bocron said:


> Not impressed. The only one I'd take a pup out of would be the imported bitch that someone else titled, and I'd want her bred to something other than what they have there. Not saying you couldn't luck out and get a nice pup from what they've got, but I'd rather spend my money on a pup with titled parents on both sides and from a breeder that wants that as well.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

If you're looking for working lines, Gerdeshaus, Germelhaus, and Meerhaut in Texas are very nice. 

Also check out Von Eintze, Austerlitz, and Rittermark in Oklahoma. 

I have met the people and the dogs of Gerdeshaus and Meerhaut. I haven't had the pleasure of meeting any dogs from Germelhaus or meeting Mellodee herself, but I've heard a *lot* about Germelhaus and all of it is possible.

The ones in Oklahoma are just websites I came across when I was looking for a puppy and thought they looked good. I have no personal experience with them.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I don't mean to be rude at all because I know you love your dog very much and are doing your best but maybe you should work on getting RileyMay trained and living in the house first and securing your yard before looking for another dog? 

And what are your plans after high school? A responsible breeder is going to be asking a lot of questions about how you will care for your dog, your future plans, etc.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

My yard is fully fenced in. That's why I said I want Riley to be trained before I get a new addition, and she will be older than a year too. I am going to be taking a dog training course collage at Pet Smart when I'm 18 years old. Of course I would only be getting a puppy if where I am at has a good sized yard and house, do I have enough money for vet care, do I have a good paying job, can I pay my bills with no problems, can I feed myself with no problems, etc. Plus my parents and some friends are willing to help me as well. They told me themselves. Trust me, when I get a dog I keep the dog until his/her day ends. Dogs' are a commitment, and I plan on keeping that commitment. Either that or I'll wait until I am done with collage. It would be a long wait, but it would be worth it in the end. Plus, I was told I wouldn't be getting my birth certificate or social security number in like 2 years or more, but we're working on getting it sooner. I want a job so bad it's not funny. I want to become a proffessional dog trainer. Plus, the manager at Pet Smart said that I can bring a dog at work. So I'd be rotating dogs'. It would be Riley, Banjo, and then the puppy. THAT'S IF EVERYTHING IS GOING WELL FOR ME TO GET ANOTHER ADDITION!!! Plus you're not being rude at all. I am prepared for questions, and if I can't answer a question yet, then I don't get a puppy until I can answer all questions.



BowWowMeow said:


> I don't mean to be rude at all because I know you love your dog very much and are doing your best but maybe you should work on getting RileyMay trained and living in the house first and securing your yard before looking for another dog?
> 
> And what are your plans after high school? A responsible breeder is going to be asking a lot of questions about how you will care for your dog, your future plans, etc.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Cliff is cliffson1

There's a lot many of us here don't agrre on but darned near everyone agrees that Cliff is to GSD as Eric Clapton is to rock guitar.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Will send you a PM later tonight when I get back from training.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

cliffson1 said:


> Will send you a PM later tonight when I get back from training.


Oh man!


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

RileyMay, no one has suggested this so I will, spay your current dog or you will be having acccidental puppies. No way will you prevent unwanted breedings in your back yard. Also Pet Smart training is not College, and will offer an uncertain poorly paid job...Before looking to buy a second dog, finish your schooling, that means high school grad and maybe a vet tech or related training. Then live on your own, just you and Riley and make sure she is extremely well trained and you can afford rent, utilities, car, gas, insurance, etc and save for a down payment, then you will know you can afford a second dog. 

Believe me teenagers have great intentions but the reality is life is expensive, and heart breaking at times, and getting a dog and needing to rehome it cause you can't keep it is just one more issue to be dealt with. You are young and passionate, keep that but set it to the side until you are older, and I haven't even mentioned the having kids expense.... WAIT, i can't say it strongly enough and for now spay Riley, you can't afford to have pups and have them all die outside or need emergency vet expenses


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Banjo is neautered, and Riley is spayed. I don't want puppies out of my dogs'. I prefer going to a breeder. If you haven't noticed, I said that I would probably most likely wait until I was done with college for another dog. It would be a long wait, but worth it in the end.




trudy said:


> RileyMay, no one has suggested this so I will, spay your current dog or you will be having acccidental puppies. No way will you prevent unwanted breedings in your back yard. Also Pet Smart training is not College, and will offer an uncertain poorly paid job...Before looking to buy a second dog, finish your schooling, that means high school grad and maybe a vet tech or related training. Then live on your own, just you and Riley and make sure she is extremely well trained and you can afford rent, utilities, car, gas, insurance, etc and save for a down payment, then you will know you can afford a second dog.
> 
> Believe me teenagers have great intentions but the reality is life is expensive, and heart breaking at times, and getting a dog and needing to rehome it cause you can't keep it is just one more issue to be dealt with. You are young and passionate, keep that but set it to the side until you are older, and I haven't even mentioned the having kids expense.... WAIT, i can't say it strongly enough and for now spay Riley, you can't afford to have pups and have them all die outside or need emergency vet expenses


----------

